# 2018 Pogre's Miniatures and Models - A BIG finish to the year with The Wizard's Tower!



## pogre (Jan 3, 2018)

My previous miniatures thread is about 15 years old with lots of broken links and lost pictures, so I thought I would start a new one.

First up, a trio of Reaper Bones Fire Giants:











2018 Miniatures Count: 3


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 4, 2018)

I've got the second giant in metal and he is heavy enough that in a case with a bit off movement he snapped his plastic base in half.  I don't really like Bones but for giants and big figs its great.  

I've got piles of D&D, Reaper, & Warhammer Fantasy figs to paint but since getting into Bolt Action I will be surprised if I touch any of that for months.  Trying to paint 27 28mm American Infantry by Tuesday.  If I manage it its going to be a feat of amazing proportions for me since I'm a very slow painter.


----------



## pogre (Jan 5, 2018)

I agree with you about Bones. I'm currently cranking out some more Vikings for a game I'm running at Winter War Convention towards the end of the month. Maybe in a couple of weeks I'll post something above table top quality.



			
				Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> but since getting into Bolt Action




What scale are you using? I have a ton of Flames of War figures I got in an auction I will never paint.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 5, 2018)

BA is 28mm scale.  Though you can play it with others.  You looking to sell those Flames of War figs?   That is another game the Wargame group I found plays.   I have a platoon of US bazooka figs for that system but haven't finished them up.


----------



## pogre (Jan 5, 2018)

A great blog about the hobby:
https://brokenpaintbrush.com/

I have no association with this blog/site, but it provides great information from beginner to advanced.


----------



## Scary (Jan 6, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> I've got the second giant in metal and he is heavy enough that in a case with a bit off movement he snapped his plastic base in half.  I don't really like Bones but for giants and big figs its great.
> 
> I've got piles of D&D, Reaper, & Warhammer Fantasy figs to paint but since getting into Bolt Action I will be surprised if I touch any of that for months.  Trying to paint 27 28mm American Infantry by Tuesday.  If I manage it its going to be a feat of amazing proportions for me since I'm a very slow painter.



Anyone know where there are good instruction videos on painting miniatures?


Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## pogre (Jan 6, 2018)

Scary said:


> Anyone know where there are good instruction videos on painting miniatures?




Some good ones over at tutofig. Many are in French or Polish, but there are a lot of good ones in English.

Some quality videos at Massive Voodoo.

Check out this thread at coolminiornot.

Good luck!


----------



## Scary (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## pogre (Jan 7, 2018)

I finished up 4 Vikings. These miniatures are from Saxon Miniatures, which was recently purchased by Warlord Games.





2018 Model Count: 7


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice work!

I'll have to check into those Vikings.  Saga is another game my group pays and those would work well in it.


----------



## pogre (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks. They do not look great in these close ups, but they work well on the table top. I will try to take a picture of all of my Vikings and Saxons in the near future.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 10, 2018)

You sell yourself short sir, those look excellent.


----------



## pogre (Jan 15, 2018)

A trio of the new Wizkidz miniatures - a barmaid, a cart, and a dancing woman.


2018 model count: 10


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 16, 2018)

Those look great!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 16, 2018)

I painted that cart too, very useful in D&D and European theater WW2 gaming.  I like the scale of the Wizkids stuff, not as big and out of proportion as Reaper.


----------



## Geeknamese (Jan 16, 2018)

Scary said:


> Anyone know where there are good instruction videos on painting miniatures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app




I really like Sorastro’s videos on YouTube. He explains each step clearly and breaks down the techniques very clearly as well.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## pogre (Jan 21, 2018)

Here's a trio of diverse figures. First up. crank up your P.I.L. and get ready for some late 1980s Citadel! I present the huge hands of the hunter:



Next up, is a miniature 25 or so years newer - a Cthonic fountain from the Reaper Bones line. I added some resin in the basin - hard to see from the pics.



Finally, another golden oldie from the Grendel resin line - the torture rack


2018 Model Count: 13


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 22, 2018)

Fine work as always.  I've been toying with doing the same thing with that fountain model.    What kind of resin or do you just use a two stage epoxy?


----------



## pogre (Jan 22, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Fine work as always.  I've been toying with doing the same thing with that fountain model.    What kind of resin or do you just use a two stage epoxy?




Two stage epoxy.


----------



## tomBitonti (Jan 23, 2018)

That cart looks familiar ... 

Thx!
TomB


----------



## pogre (Jan 25, 2018)

*A Couple of Old Chaos Trolls and some Archers*

First up are a pair of old Games Workshop metal chaos trolls. I got the miniatures in an auction lot years ago.  I'm old enough to know better, but I painted over an old paint job. Sadly, I think it shows and they are a bit goopy in places.


















Next up are a pair of plastic old Brettonian Archers. 

















The next miniature is a bit of a mystery. It is a metal citadel figure from the early nineties. It may have been made by Marauder, which was a sub-company of Citadel run by a couple of their sculptors Aly and Trish Morrison - bit of a guess on my part.









The next had the label huntsman on the tab. It is certainly a Citadel model, but I don't know much about it.









Finally, an old plastic elf I had in the bits box. I think it was supposed to be a wood elf - anyway, that's the way I painted it up.









2018 model count: 20


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 30, 2018)

Excellent.  Love those classic Citadel models.


----------



## pogre (Feb 4, 2018)

*The Ratmen Cometh*

Five skaven I cranked out this week:





















The models do not have uniform dress or colors, because I will use them for roleplaying and skirmish games. Models that are too similar are hard to use for those games.

Miniatures done in 2018: 25


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## pogre (Feb 11, 2018)

*A Bunch of Silly Demons*

I'm finally getting around to painting some more of the minis that came with the Warhammer Quest: Silver Tower game. These are demons of Tzeentch - Pink Horrors, when killed split into two Blue Horrors. Also a bunch of little flame demonlings. When the guys at Games Workshop were trying to come up with the names for the Chaos powers they were stumped on the Lord of Change - the working title was 'it's a cinch", which evolved into Tzeentch. A silly chaos god with some silly demons!




































Miniatures done in 2018: 35


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 16, 2018)

awesome work!


----------



## pogre (Feb 18, 2018)

*A Pair of Evil Cultists*

Thanks Flexor _et al_

This week I did not get as many figures painted, because of the time it took all of the flesh areas on this pair of evil cultists. They are from the Warhammer Quest: Silver Tower boxed set. 















Right now I have nothing but D&D monsters at my painting table. So there will be a break from all of this GW/Citadel stuff. Next up, a bunch of Reaper Bones, then some Wizkids deep cuts monsters, and finally some Reaper metal figures.

Models painted in 2018: 37


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Feb 18, 2018)

Really nice work.   I like the muscle definition you were able to get.


----------



## pogre (Feb 25, 2018)

*Bones Hellhound, Stone Golem, & Kobolds*

Some more Bones monsters from the painting desk this week:







Models completed in 2018: 51


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 26, 2018)

I've got that Stone Golem.  Sweet work!


----------



## Coralirahd (Feb 27, 2018)

This is great work Pogre! Thanks for the links to the instructional videos as well. *bow*


----------



## pogre (Mar 1, 2018)

Coralirahd said:


> This is great work Pogre! Thanks for the links to the instructional videos as well. *bow*




Thank you for the compliment and thanks for checking out the thread!

Painting has been very frustrating this week. I may only have one figure finished by Sunday. I'm working on some gnolls and I cannot believe I am going to say this, but I wish they were multi-part models. I'm really sick of painting around shields and weapons. 

The amount of prep I had to do on these figures (Bones and Wizkids) was ridiculous. 

I may become a metal/hard GW plastic only guy...


----------



## Kris (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice work as always!

I just went back and checked on my old miniatures thread ...and yeah, most of the links are broken now too 

Anyway, I think you've just inspired me to start up a new thread of my own for 2018


----------



## pogre (Mar 11, 2018)

*Gnolls and Hyenas*

First up is a Reaper Bones Figure:



The next three gnolls are from Wizkids' lines:





Finally, some Hyenas from the Conan game that I speed painted. Still like 'em:


2018 Models completed: 60


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Mar 13, 2018)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## pogre (Mar 21, 2018)

*More Gnolls*

First up, the last of the Wizkids Gnolls:


Next, a Reaper Bones:


Finally, the same Reaper figure in pewter:



Models done in 2018: 63


----------



## pogre (Mar 26, 2018)

*A Tour of My Game Room*

Greetings!
I have been doing some sculpting this week and a little painting. I also have been working on my D&D campaign as the party is about to catch up with my prep. I'm a prep heavy DM for better or worse.

I decided to do something I have been thinking about for a while and do an update to my gaming space tour that I did on my old thread back in 2004-05.

Our gaming space is decently large, approximately twenty feet by twenty-two feet and is surrounded by windows. The windows are a blessing and a curse. We have lots of natural light, but it limits the amount of storage cabinets and shelves I can put up.

First up is a pair of cabinets with glass doors that I bought at IKEA a couple of years ago. On top of the cabinets is a few different ship models I have made over the years.


In the first cabinet I mostly have terrain I have made using Hirst Arts molds and a few DF pieces.


The second cabinet holds a bunch of DF pieces.


The next display cabinet I bought from IKEA too. It houses some Miniature Building Authority pieces and a few larger Hirst Arts projects.


Next, is my main miniatures cabinet. It houses almost entirely fantasy figures. I have moved my historicals and limited 40K stuff to other storage to make room. As you can see it is pretty well stuffed and I need to add another space!


Another IKEA display cabinet follows. This one is home to some larger miniatures on the top and mostly DF city pieces. I leave the DF built so I can yank it out quickly on game day. I have lots more stored if I need to create something more specific or elaborate.


The following is the favorite thing I have purchased from IKEA. It is a cheap set of large drawers on wheels. It holds a lot of old school DF pieces and I can just wheel the whole thing next to me during a game. The only bad thing is I overloaded a couple of the drawers and broke one last year. So I pulled a bunch out and now it works fine.


The first drawer has floor pieces and an assortment of doors. The other drawers have wall pieces, corridors, and other mundane pieces I need for dungeon building.





Not a fancy piece of furniture, but you can see it holds tons!

Under my gaming table I have a three drawer unit that holds a bunch of DF Dwarvenite pieces. 
The first drawer houses my sewer pieces.

The second drawer houses cavern pieces and a box of the new style cavern lakes.

The third drawer holds more cavern pieces and specialty pieces.


This is my leaning tower of cheap drawers as my wife calls it. It is about 8-feet tall and contains everything from unpainted minis, model trees, different felt covers and mats for the gaming table, dice, tokens, measuring tapes, etc.


Next is a place where I spend a lot of time in the off-season (I'm an American Football HS Coach). The painting and modeling desk in all of its ill-kept glory!


Finally, the place where all the _MAGIC_ happens - the gaming table.


I have one of those nicer game tables that the top comes off and we use it for a kitchen table, but it is tough to beat a good old 4' x 8' covered plywood sheet for us! The kitchen table usually is our spot to play board and card games. It's nice because we can leave games up in there and not worry about our dogs or the cat messing with them.

Now then, where in the heck am I going to put the huge amount of Dwarven Forge I have coming in from the latest Kickstarter in May?


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 26, 2018)

I happen to own the exact same Ikea cabinets, which I use to display my Star Wars collection. But I felt there was a lot of unused space in the cabinet. So what I did was create a couple of additional shelves from transparent plastic, that I can place on top of the existing glass shelves. This doubles the amount of stuff I can display in them.


----------



## Kris (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm also a prep heavy GM (largely 'cause I'm not great at improvising stuff ...so I've usually got a bunch of back-up plans and side-quests for when the players go off plot).

But yeah, loving your gaming/storage space  (most of my stuff resides under the bed, or on top of the wardrobe, or in similar cheap/leaning towers  ).


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Mar 26, 2018)

Dang!  that is a lot of great stuff.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Mar 27, 2018)

Great gaming table setup you have there!


----------



## pogre (Apr 15, 2018)

*Ettin*

It's taken a while, but I finally finished this miniature. I took my time on this figure. My campaign is on hiatus, so I have slowed down my painting - unfortunately. I usually paint more and faster when I have a "need" for the particular miniatures.

This is a Reaper Ettin. It is the metal version. It has a ton of details, but was a lot of fun to paint.










I guess the advantage of not having a pressing game is I can paint what I want. Now, I just need to figure out what to paint next.

Models completed in 2018: 64


----------



## Kris (Apr 16, 2018)

pogre said:


> I guess the advantage of not having a pressing game is I can paint what I want.




Though, after painting this guy (great paint job BTW), I foresee an ettin encounter cropping up in your players' future


----------



## pogre (Apr 16, 2018)

Kris said:


> Though, after painting this guy (great paint job BTW), I foresee an ettin encounter cropping up in your players' future




Thanks and true!

The rocks on the base were sculpted from kneadatite - inspired by your bases!


----------



## ExploderWizard (Apr 17, 2018)

Fantastic ettin! I love the fish. Great looking base too.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 17, 2018)

Having a pressing need is a boon and a curse.  I've painted more models this year than the 5 prior.  But they were all ww2 infantry models and I'm getting burned out after 70+ figures along with vehicles, arty, etc.   I'm itching to move to something else but I need more for a campaign so here comes another 10 or so late war US infantry.  One day I will start my Saga vikings and the Dark Young model I bought!  One day...


----------



## pogre (Apr 18, 2018)

ExploderWizard said:


> Fantastic ettin! I love the fish. Great looking base too.




Thanks very much!



			
				Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I've painted more models this year than the 5 prior. But they were all ww2 infantry models and I'm getting burned out after 70+ figures along with vehicles, arty, etc. I'm itching to move to something else but I need more for a campaign so here comes another 10 or so late war US infantry.




These days I find it very tough to do multiples of similar figures. WWII Americans sounds like a slog to me too.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 18, 2018)

It is, but assembly line painting helps and when you have others in your group pushing you by constantly coming with more nicely painted models you don't want to be the chump with a bunch of bare plastic on the table.  People will bring armies in progress but everyone is actively painting their stuff which is great. 

My D&D group always expected me to provide all the models and stuff and I got tired of that so I've stopped bringing any of my painted figures to games but I"m not DM'ing right now so I figured the other DM's want to have that for their games head to the store.  They go on about how its so much better with miniatures yet none of them have brought a single fig, even pre-paints.  So I've moved all my effort to my wargaming stuff since I have a very active group that is as into this part of the hobby as me.


----------



## pogre (May 4, 2018)

*3D Printed Viking House*

A friend of mine printed this for me. I did not do a great job painting it, but it is certainly good enough for tabletop standard. I learned a lot in the process - for example: inks do not work great on this surface. Good thing too, because he just gave me another house and two viking long ships to paint!






Sorry for the small pictures - took photos with my phone.

Models completed in 2018: 65


----------



## pogre (May 6, 2018)

*Molly Sprocket - Gnome Airship Captain*

In the 5e campaign I play in we have a huge airship and our captain is a gnome called Molly Sprocket. We named our ship after this NPC - Molly's Folly. I was cruising the Stonehaven Miniatures site and came across a gnome pirate - Perfect! I ordered the mini and was shocked by how small she is - I mean this miniature is tiny! I finally painted her up and will reveal her to my fellow players and DM at our game tomorrow.



Models completed in 2018: 66


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (May 7, 2018)

Excellent work!


----------



## pogre (May 14, 2018)

*3 Clerics and a Mindflayer sculpt*

Three very different clerics!

First up is a Templar character /  priest from the Warhammer Silver Tower set



Next is a pudgy priest from the French game Alkemy



A classic WFB flagellant is the last of our religious fellows



The last piece is a bit of a Dad Brag - this is a mindflayer my 14 year-old son just sculpted:



Models completed in 2018: 69


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 14, 2018)

As always, I'm amazed at the detail you are able to achieve.  And extra credit for passing it on to the next generation!


----------



## pogre (May 30, 2018)

*2 Dancers and a Mercenary*

A pair of Reaper Dancers and a Mordheim mercenary:








Models completed in 2018: 72


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (May 31, 2018)

Damn fine work.


----------



## pogre (Jun 9, 2018)

*New Dwarven Forge and Camels*

Howdy! I thought I would share the Dwarven Forge shipment I just got in. Rooms 1 through 6 have shipped out domestically. Even though it's only a part of what I ordered, I really appreciated the DF folks shipping it out right and not charging us for multiple shipments. It's a little late, but within a month, which is pretty good for a kickstarter.

*Room One - Zoltar's Gameroom*
This room has a variety of pieces, which makes sense as it was the basic buy-in for the KS.



*Room Two - Arcane Alcove*
Lots of traps here - swinging scimitar blades, a pit trap, and more. The pit trap has a cover so it appears just like any other DF floor piece. With a magnetic stick tool provided you can quickly remove the cover to reveal the spikes below!




*Room Three - The Lever Room*
The main thing I like about this room is the circular room. The levers and rune trap doors are cool, but the rounded walls will get a lot of use.



*Room Four - Deadly Corners*
This room has lots of pieces that will get heavy use. The crossbow traps and treasures are nice, but the doors with inserts and corner doors will get a lot of play time.

Love this secret door!


*Room Five - The Gauntlet*
Lots of traps! Probably will not get a ton of use from me, but it is still fun. The nice thing is the abundance of corridor pieces.



*Room Six - Acid Bath*
This is the room I will get the least and most use of - I will probably never use the acid mat or two-headed alligator, but the elevation pieces will see tons of play.



Cannot wait to get the rest of my DF shipments!

*Camels!*
Finally, you should be grateful I included the DF instead of posting just what I got painted. Here they are in all their glory - 8 Reaper camels! Yeah, I know, boring. However, I am running an AL adventure at a small con in July and it has a camel baggage train. I am also working on some carts for the baggage train. 


Models completed in 2018: 80


----------



## pogre (Jun 16, 2018)

*The Bad Fruul Project*

**WARNING** Some small spoilers for the Adventure League DDAL05-16 Parnast Under Siege

*Spoiler Spacing*









*Spoiler Spacing*

I am running a few Adventure League modules at a local convention in July. I'm painting as fast as I can to make sure I have everything I need for the adventures. The prime villain in Parnast under siege is a Hill Giant mounted on a mammoth. I could not find a miniature I liked to fill the role - so time for some modeling!

First I purchased a really great mammoth from a British company called DeeZee miniatures. I chose DZ 05 Bellowing Mammoth. For the Hill Giant I went with a Bones miniature from Reaper 77566 Ogre Chieftan. Scale-wise I think it works well as a Hill Giant. The miniature has a lot of character, and because it is a bone, modifying it to sit atop the mammoth will be much easier.

Here the figure are straight out of the blisters:

The Mammoth and Ogre cost $26 combined. I really was pleased with the mammoth and I will order from DeeZee again.

Next, I carved up the Reaper figure to sit on the mammoth. I fashioned a simple saddle for the mammoth. I also mounted the mammoth on a large base. I have primed the figures and started to block out the giant's skin.

The WIP pics are from my phone - so forgive the quality.

Here the giant is mostly painted. I had to rush a bit because of the amount of stuff I need to prepare for the adventures. Nevertheless, it looks decent.


I took a bit longer on the mammoth. It turned out very nicely.


Here is a finished picture. Tough to get a quality focused picture because of the size of this figure.


Here they come right at you!


I love the giant's shield!


Here is a scale picture, so you can see how massive Bad Fruul is!


Miniatures completed in 2018: 81


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 16, 2018)

Amazing work!


----------



## pogre (Jun 28, 2018)

Painted a few Otherworld miniatures. The first one is going to represent my PC in a D&D campaign I'm in. Hopefully not soon!




Here are some old school stirges. Need a few more for a quality swarm though!



Miniatures completed in 2018: 86


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 28, 2018)

How I love Otherworld.  I just wish they were more readily available in the States.  Though mail order from the UK isn't that bad.  Noble Knight will have some but very spotty.  

I love stirges and need to get some of those.  Nothing better than a PC telling another PC to try and be still as he tries to use a warhammer to remove the stirge from the other PC's neck. "roll to hit.  *dice rolls*  Oh crap a 5..."


----------



## pogre (Jun 28, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> How I love Otherworld.  I just wish they were more readily available in the States.  Though mail order from the UK isn't that bad.  Noble Knight will have some but very spotty.




Badger Games is where I got the Otherworld stuff from.
Badger Games - Otherworld miniatures

I met the folks from Badger at this year's Little Wars Gaming convention in Chicago. They did not bring a lot of Otherworlds to the convention (it is mostly historicals), but said to check them out online. I did and made an order.

The nice thing is they have an in-stock/out of stock indicator. Right now they seem to have more in-stock than anyone else in the U.S.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 28, 2018)

pogre said:


> Badger Games is where I got the Otherworld stuff from.
> Badger Games - Otherworld miniatures
> 
> I met the folks from Badger at this year's Little Wars Gaming convention in Chicago. They did not bring a lot of Otherworlds to the convention (it is mostly historicals), but said to check them out online. I did and made an order.
> ...




You the man.  I will check them out!  Keep putting up the great pics.


----------



## pogre (Jul 4, 2018)

A couple of Dryads. The first free form and the second bound to a tree.




Dryad in tree:





Miniatures completed in 2018: 88


----------



## EthanSental (Jul 5, 2018)

Glad a stumbled across the thread, amazing work!  How did the mammoth and giant adventure go as I would have been amazed if I was at the table and someone placed that combo on the table.

Last question, maybe I missed it in the painting set up picture but what kind of sealant do you use?


----------



## pogre (Jul 6, 2018)

EthanSental said:


> Glad a stumbled across the thread, amazing work!  How did the mammoth and giant adventure go as I would have been amazed if I was at the table and someone placed that combo on the table.
> 
> Last question, maybe I missed it in the painting set up picture but what kind of sealant do you use?



Thanks!

BadFruul gets dropped on the table a week from Saturday at a small local con called MageCon. I just got done packing the first adventure I am running - a decent sized dungeon. I'm running three games and I am bringing a TON of luggage! 

I am a big fan of Testor's Model Master Lusterless (Flat). It is a super matte finish. So much so that occasionally I have to touch up shiny bits like armor, weapons, tongues, etc. It is not a super high endurance finish however. For some frequently handled miniatures I will start with a layer of gloss and follow with a couple layers of Lusterless (Flat). It will dull pigments slightly.

The best finishes, like Daler Rowney varnish, are applied with an airbrush. Sadly, my access to an airbrush is very limited right now since I had to give up my spray area.

I bet that was a longer answer than you wanted!


----------



## EthanSental (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks for the response!  I've been painting since the late 80s but until recently started sealing them, resulting in a few minis that needed touch ups or almost whole repainted...then sealed this time.  I've been using Armory and Army painter sealers but was curious what others were using so I appreciate the detailed response


----------



## pogre (Jul 19, 2018)

*2 Mordenheim Mercenaries & Some Carts*

A couple of old Mordheim Mercenaries:






Four carts I made for use with the Adventure League _The Black Road_ in tandem with the camels I painted:


Miniatures painted in 2018: 94


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 19, 2018)

So Pogre how much do you have set aside for the upcoming DF kickstarter?  I'm thinking of finally getting something.  

How are the Bulldogs looking for the upcoming season?


----------



## pogre (Jul 19, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> So Pogre how much do you have set aside for the upcoming DF kickstarter?  I'm thinking of finally getting something.



I went mad on the last kickstarter - $4K+. However, I have not gotten all of my stuff in from it and I am frustrated they are starting another kickstarter before having delivered the last one. The current trade policy/war with China has me nervous too - I think it has the potential to cause BIG problems for this KS. With all that in mind, assuming there are some pieces I MUST HAVE - I plan on keeping it under $1K. Possibly, well under that number. I passed on the castle KS a while ago, because it just did not seem functional to me and I already have a usable castle that I made with Hirst Arts. I'm not really a collector - the stuff has to be usable for the game.



Flexor the Mighty! said:


> How are the Bulldogs looking for the upcoming season?



We have talent, but not numbers. Injuries could cause us much bigger problems than usual this year. We're in the middle of our last summer camp. Official practice starts August 6th and I will largely disappear from here until November.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 23, 2018)

Well the next one is up, I just don't think I get the bang for my buck for that compared to Dungeonstone, which I rarely use compared to the mondomat in any event.  So I think its a skipper, looks nice but I'm not sure I'd get the variability I'd need for such an investment.


----------



## pogre (Jul 23, 2018)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Well the next one is up, I just don't think I get the bang for my buck for that compared to Dungeonstone, which I rarely use compared to the mondomat in any event.  So I think its a skipper, looks nice but I'm not sure I'd get the variability I'd need for such an investment.




Yep. Agree on this KS - a skip for me too. I have a ton of resin pieces in caverns and pieces from the first first cavern KS. I like my underground lake and boats that I built years ago better than what is being offered anyway. Storage is becoming a real issue for me these days too.

I used some of the new pieces from KS5 in an adventure I ran yesterday afternoon and it was a big hit. I'm looking forward to getting the rest of my stuff!


----------



## pogre (Jul 24, 2018)

*Ral Partha Black Bear*

Yikes! There is a black bear in my backyard!


This is a Ral Partha miniature I have had for a long time. I believe Iron Winds still produces this miniature.

Models completed in 2018: 95


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 24, 2018)

Love the classics from Grenadier, RP, etc.  Excellent work!


----------



## pogre (Jul 30, 2018)

*Old Citadel Minotaur*

Finally got around to painting this old Citadel minotaur.




Models completed in 2018: 96


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 31, 2018)

Love old Citadel!


----------



## pogre (Aug 6, 2018)

High School football practice officially starts tomorrow! I am a high school football coach, so you will see a lot less from me until late November. I may sneak in a post or two, but football season is really a black hole of time. I am going to try and paint a bit to wind down - I have set a goal for 10 minutes per night before bed. We'll see if that works out.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 6, 2018)

Go Bulldogs!


----------



## Invisible Stalker (Aug 7, 2018)

pogre said:


> High School football practice officially starts tomorrow! I am a high school football coach, so you will see a lot less from me until late November. I may sneak in a post or two, but football season is really a black hole of time. I am going to try and paint a bit to wind down - I have set a goal for 10 minutes per night before bed. We'll see if that works out.




Now if I could just remember which conference we are in this year.


----------



## pogre (Aug 24, 2018)

*Wizard's Library Furniture*

A few minutes painting a night has yielded this Wizard's Library furniture. We take on the number one team in class 5A tomorroe night. Should be fun!












Models completed in 2018: 107


----------



## smbakeresq (Aug 24, 2018)

Scary said:


> Anyone know where there are good instruction videos on painting miniatures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app




On YouTube, Dr Faust, Monica, and then Rob Oren.


----------



## Imaculata (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm always a sucker for miniature furniture. I love it.


----------



## pogre (Sep 21, 2018)

*Mercenaries and more furniture*

First up a pair of Mordheim Mercenaries:







A very exciting desk!


A comfy chair


To give you some sense of scale the following three pieces will fit on the mini desk above:
A collections of potions:


A couple books and ink well and quill:


Some scrolls with a mysterious map:


Miniatures completed in 2018: 114


----------



## pygmybatrider (Sep 21, 2018)

I am only 3 pages into this and am very impressed by your miniature output, quality, and most of all - photography! Beautiful pictures, and all your minis hold up to close inspection. Thankyou for sharing - I will be back to flick through more of this thread!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 21, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## pogre (Oct 4, 2018)

*Midseason Update*

Well, it has been a tough season for the Bulldogs - we are 1-5. No playoffs this season. I have painted a bit though.

First up, a miniature reflecting the state of our football season:




An old Ral Partha African Hippo



The Hippo head poking out of the water:



Another Ral Partha animal - a crocodile:



The croc's head poking out of the water:


Fountain from the Wizard's Library:


Orrery from the Wizard's Library:


A stack of books on parchment:


Miniatures painted in 2018: 122


----------



## EthanSental (Oct 4, 2018)

Excellence as usual!  

I did a #Septembrush challenge in September of painting 1 a day, ended the month with 36 painted.  Still have about 160 in queue . I have knocked out another 4 so far this month too...


----------



## pogre (Oct 7, 2018)

*Yawning Portal*

I normally do not post gaming set-ups on this thread, but I thought you might enjoy some shots of the Yawning Portal tavern I set up. It is the starting place for the new Waterdeep: Dragon Heist adventure. No spoilers - I promise!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Oct 8, 2018)

sweet-mother-may-I that's nice..


----------



## Kris (Oct 8, 2018)

NICE!


----------



## pogre (Oct 21, 2018)

*A Murder of Kenku Miniatures*

A group of crows is called a murder. So I figured a group of Kenku are called a murder... These miniatures are by Reaper - they call them Tengu.










Here is a shot of the whole murderous bunch together:


Of course, if they are based on ravens they would be called an unkindness, but that is not nearly as fun.

Models painted in 2018: 127


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 22, 2018)

pogre said:


> A group of crows is called a murder. So I figured a group of Kenku are called a murder... These miniatures are by Reaper - they call them Tengu.



Interesting. In the Guild Wars CRPG they were also called Tengu. I always wondered about that because to me they were clearly D&D's Kenku.


----------



## pogre (Oct 28, 2018)

*Halloween Wraith and Cyclops*

The Wraith is a Reaper figure I recently got free as a bonus for ordering the Kenku and some other figures. 

Semi-interesting story about the Cyclops - The figure is a 25th Anniversary D&D figure, I think it was sculpted by Chaz Elliot, but I may be off on that. Anyway, back in 2002-2003 when I was cranking out a lot of Hirst Arts dungeon pieces and posting the pieces on my old ENWorld thread. I received an email from Monte Cook saying he was wondering if I wanted to trade some figures for a Hirst Arts dungeon piece. I agreed and he immediately sent me a bunch of nice old metal D&D figures, including the Cyclops. I did not fulfill my end of the bargain for a while, but ended up sending him some custom made dungeon cells made from Hirst Arts. He sent me a really nice email thanking me for the trade and was extraordinarily gracious about how long it had taken me.







Models painted in 2018: 129


----------



## pogre (Nov 6, 2018)

*Orc Shaman*

Here's an old Citadel Orc Shaman I painted this past week:



Models painted in 2018: 130


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 6, 2018)

I have that model!  He's my wizard when I play Frostgrave with orcs and goblins. 

Sweet paint job, better than mine.


----------



## pogre (Nov 12, 2018)

*Sculpted and Painted Intellect Devourer*

I needed an intellect devourer for today's game. So I sculpted and painted one. I also used the mindflayer my 15-year-old son sculpted and painted in the encounter.



Our pair for the encounter:


Models completed in 2018: 131


----------



## pogre (Nov 17, 2018)

*Female Wizard*

I have had this Reaper figure for a long time. I painted her up and put her on ebay.








Models completed in 2018: 132


----------



## ExploderWizard (Nov 25, 2018)

pogre said:


> I needed an intellect devourer for today's game. So I sculpted and painted one. I also used the mindflayer my 15-year-old son sculpted and painted in the encounter.
> View attachment 103008
> View attachment 103009
> 
> ...




I remember way back in the late 80's at a game, we needed a few intellect devourers. It just so happened that someone had brought a bag of cheese popcorn as a snack and a few pieces of popcorn looked almost exactly like the little buggers so we used them.


----------



## pogre (Dec 6, 2018)

*Toothy Dungeon Monsters*

I'm in the midst of running Dungeon of the Mad Mage and I needed some dungeon critters. These figures are all Reaper Bones.

First up, a dungeon worm that will serve a number of roles in the massive dungeon:




Another toothy denizen:


There is a fungus among us! (Fungi actually)






Models completed in 2018: 137


----------



## pogre (Dec 16, 2018)

*Owlbear and Displacer Beast*

Cranking out some plastic monsters (Reaper Bones and Wizkids Deepcuts) for the Dungeon!





Another piece of dungeon furniture. A marble lectern from Northstar minis:


A ten foot by ten foot room crafted from Hirst Arts:


Models painted in 2018: 143


----------



## pogre (Dec 23, 2018)

*More Dungeon Dwellers*

Most of these are Reaper Bones. First up, the Grick:




Next up, a pair of Driders:


A couple of Giant Centipedes:


This armor stand is from a Frostgrave pack. It is made of pewter:


Finally, a Reaper Bone Gibbering Mouther:


150 miniatures painted in 2018!


----------



## pogre (Dec 27, 2018)

*3D Printed Wizard's Tower*

The file for this model may be purchased at Printable Scenery. A good friend printed one for me a month or so ago and I finally got around to painting it. So let's send 2018 out with a BANG and the largest of the 151 models I got done this year. I present - the Wizard's Tower:








Sorry for the picture quality - a little too big to fit into the lightbox.


----------



## Richards (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, that tower is fantastic!  What size 3D printer are we talking here?  I assume the tower came in several pieces?  Regardless, it looks great!

Johnathan


----------



## pogre (Dec 27, 2018)

Richards said:


> Wow, that tower is fantastic!  Are we talking a 3D printer here?  Regardless, it looks great!
> 
> Johnathan




Yes indeed, it is a 3d print. I have found the key to 3d printing is convince your friends to buy printers and give you the stuff they print! 

I'll have to ask what size it is. I received the model in several parts.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice wrap up to 2018!


----------

